# Furnace Blower motor replacement



## ironart (Sep 13, 2008)

The blower motor on one of my furnaces is in need of replacement.   I got a new motor and timed relay at my local Rv store.  I got into replacing it today and realized that it was a bigger problem than I thought.   Without any instructions or drawings, I realized that this could turn out bad...      

Have any of  you done this.....Is it a big deal.....should I just go to the dealer and pay the price..??   

Are there any instructions or procedures I can get my hands on...???     

Really don't want to spend the money...Unless I can watch and learn.....  I guess I'm just a "Tight Wad" without the wad......       

Where is Rod when I need Him..... :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

What kind of furnace do you have?  I might have instructions I can fax you.  We have changed motors.  Not fun, but not too bad.


----------



## ironart (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Hi Ken,

Sorry I didn't say that  in my post......It is a Hydro Flame 8520-II   1992 vintage

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Ken is right ,, it depends on what furnace u have and where it is located ,, i myself just go in head first and do it ,, but i have had to uproot some cabinets and such to get at the unit ,,, if u got some pics of the unit and where it is ,, we maybe able to help u out ,, and as GTS said ,, he might have some diagrams of u'r furnace ,, i might also ,, but then agian it depends on where it is mounted    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ironart (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Hi Rod,

The unit in question is mounted under the dinette seat in the kitchen area....Good access from the back and the outside.....I could remove the entire unit without too much trouble but sure would like it if I didn't have to.......


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Hydro Flame is Suburban, I think, but I wont have anything for a 1992 model.  Sorry.  We always remove the furnace to do a motor.  Much easier.


----------



## ironart (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Rod,   I'm like  you....I thought I could just go in and fix it......Problem I ran into was how to get the motor out.....The "squirrel cage" has to be removed from the motor shaft to get the thing out........I looked at possibly putting a long Hex wrench between the blower blades for one of the blowers but I just can't seem to get access to the small one........There does seem to be a little hole in the sheet metal housing...I could possible put a long hex into that hole and hope to line up with the "cage"    Just don't know if I'm wasting my time or not.....


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Paul,
Usually you do just have to dive in.  Your access hole is probably for the long hex.  Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

well as ,, ken said ,, pull the entire unit ,, since it's where u said it is ,,, it much easyer that way ,,, u can wok on it on the bench ,, the way i took u'r post was that it was like under the fridge or something ,,, but if i were u and myself would do this also ,, pull the whole unit ,,, and then go from there ,, and i know that u have the capabilities to do this task ,, and i know it seems like a big job ,, but once u do it ,, u'll be ahead of the game ,, also if u do pull the unit ,, besure to coat the threads of the gas lines with a good sealer ,, and ck them for leaks ,, i use rector seal on all my gas and water lines ,, it's avail at HD or Lowes ,, hope this helps  :approve:  :question:  :question:


----------



## ironart (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Thanks Ken and Rod,

I am going to try the hex tomorrow.....I guess I can't screw it up too bad.....It sure seems like that blower should be able to be removed from the outside...I had my hands on it and loosened the holding clamps......The motor was free but just the 'cages" were holding it in......

Will keep you posted....

Paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

if u find a short cut ,, let me know ,, i want to be ahead of the game as far as GTS's repairs go ,,, now i'm just kidding ,, and GTs knows it ,, but do let us know how it turns out ,,, other's might just takle this kinda job ,, after they see that a fellow rver can do it himself  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ironart (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Shoot......I thought Everybody knew how to do this stuff..(But Me)...    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## ironart (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Hi Ken and Rod.....For future reference....Hydro Flame was bought by Atwood and the 8520 is still being made only upgraded to a series IV....    

I started again to remove the blower from the outside and my first evaluation of the problem was correct....It was designed to do just that.....Only problem is that my unit had some corrosion and the "Squirrel Cage" hubs had rusted to the shaft.  I was able to use a "Bigger" hammer on one and finally got it loose but the small one was buried behind the burner assembly with no direct access from the front of the unit......

I did have to remove it after all.....   That was more work than I wanted today....It was 94% here and I was not in the mood.....But with the whole coach torn up....I had to finish it none the less.......

Once on the bench...I started removing screws to get the burner assembly out of the way and access to the shaft.....Of course being that this was my "First One".....I removed way more screws than I needed to...but I did finally find the right ones and got the burner out..... More Pounding and a "Bigger Hammer" finally loosened the Squirrel cage hub and it was free.....   Of course it went back together real easy....They always do.....

I am glad I did remove it, as I found some lint and dirt in the wrong places and my "sail switch" was clogged with dirt so It was Just barely working. 

I am sure that this was the first time this unit was out since it was installed in 1992.....so I guess it won't have to be done for another 16 years.....

All in all and 6 hours later....I am done.....Not a job that I want to do again.....I can surely appreciate what an RV tech would have gone through on this one....and If he were to have quoted a price....I am sure he would not have made much money here...         :angry:  :angry:  :angry: 

Thanks for all of your advice....I'm sorry I didn't find that "Short Cut"......Under other circumstances it can be removed from the front.....and Ken..that little hole was exactly what you said...It was the only access to the hub set screw..  and I did have to go through the blades in the blowers....I'm glad I had that long set of Allen Wrenches.....Old tools really do come in handy....

Thanks Again.....      :angry:  :angry:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Paul


----------



## ironart (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Just a little side note:     Now that I'm an "Expert" on blower motor replacement.. :blackeye:  :blackeye:  :dead:   

If any of you are crazy enough to want to do this yourself....I can offer suggestions and special tools that you will need....to Get her done...    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

well see ,, u did it agian ,, and even though it was a long drawn out event for u ,, u learned agian (this time that this stuff is not for u ) but now u kinda see what me and GTS have to go thru ,, and u'r right it would have cost a pretty penny ,, my labor rate is 75 per hr ,, so now u do the math ,,, but u saved ur' self the labor money ,, and now u can put that money in u'r fuel tank ,,, but i am glad u got it fixed and also that u found other stuff that would have prolly been a prob down the road or in a few months and also ,, glad u replied back on u'r adventure ,, as u said some out there might or might not want to tackle this job ,, but at least u let all of us know how easy it was     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## ironart (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

We are going for a little ride tomorrow......I have to take the baby over to the DMV for verification......Do you believe that....They don't have enough to do over there so they are making me bring the coach (with no place to park it) over to the office so one of their flunkies can see that it really does exist....Only then will they give me my by new tags.....

While she is out...we might go for a little ride...I haven't really had her out much with all the work I have been doing......She needs a little trip...Plus, I have to run some of the fuel out of the tank so I can get to dropping the tank to find out about the fuel gauge problem....

Once the fuel gauge is fixed....we are headed for the beach......should be nice this time of year with the kids back in school......Will let you know....

Thanks again for all of your help....

Paul


----------



## Kirk (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Ironart,

Sorry to have been busy elsewhere as if I had been around I could have offered you a copy of the service manual for that furnace. I have an electronic copy. If you want it, it is still available. Glad to hear that you got it going again! I have looked at mine just to see what it wold take and I'm hoping that I don't have to do what you just did.


----------



## ironart (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Hi Kirk and Thanks.....I would like to have a copy of that manual.....Every little bit of information will help.....

You know Kirk....I still maintain that that unit can be serviced from outside the coach....   After finding the correct screws to remove the burner..I could have removed the burner and motor from the front....Just as I thought all along.....It is a little tricky and you have to know just where the blower hub set screws are so you can reach through the blower blades and loosen the set screws but it is not impossible.....If everything had gone right  (of course it never does) I could have done that job in about a 1/2 Hr.

I guess I would use a little propane torch to head the hubs if I had it to do again......

Thanks again for your input and offer....

Paul


----------



## sharky (Nov 6, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

I was wondering if I could get a copy of that manual too?  I have a Hydro Flame 8520-III and I think the blower just went out.  When it turns on virtually no air comes out and it makes a really loud squealing sound.  I'm thinking that means the blower motor needs to be replaced and I'm debating if I should replace that or what my other options might be.


----------



## ironart (Nov 6, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Hi Sharky, and Welcome to the Forum.....

I would send you a copy but I didn't get it from Kirk....He has been real busy...I haven't noticed him on the forum for quite a while....

If you have any questions I may be able to help....


----------



## Kirk (Nov 6, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Hey guys, I'm sorry to have been slow in getting back to you. We have been traveling and visiting friends and family so I got distracted and failed to follow up on my post. The Hydro-Flame is a brand that was bought out by Atwood and is still made by them today. Should you be looking for the manual for it, or for a Suburban you can find both on the site of Bryant RV which is located at:
http://bryantrv.com/docs.html

Sorry to have been so darned slow. If you can't find what you need there, just send be a private message with your email address and I can send it to you.


----------



## ironart (Nov 7, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Hey Kirk......

Thought that was the case.....Great information...Thanks....I bookmarked the site for future reference....Good Stuff...

Hope things are OK with you and yours....

Headed to San Diego (Valley Center) tomorrow for a 2 day show and then to Santa Barbara for a 3 day show and then to Pismo Beach, to see the Monarch Butterflies and go camping for a couple of days....

Talk to youall when I get back...

Paul  

Paul


----------



## sharky (Nov 7, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Thanks Kirk and Paul for your quick reply!

This manual is very helpful.  I think I'm going to start off by cleaning everything out and visually inspecting.  Basically the problem that I'm having is that when it kicks on it makes a really loud high pitched squeal.  My first thought is that it's probably the blower motor but if either of you have any ideas let me know.  I'll let you know what I find out after I clean it out.

Thanks again!


----------



## ironart (Nov 7, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

Sharky,

I was told, when I got my new one that the motor does not have ball bearings.....It is just a bronze bushing......The squeaking is probably from the shaft bearings.......and they can't be lubricated.......  My motor was completely frozen up...so I had no choice but to replace it....   Works great now...


----------



## Kirk (Nov 7, 2008)

Re: Furnace Blower motor replacement

sharky

While that squeal could be motor bearings, I have also heard more than one furnace do that because of mud-dobber nests inside of the combustion air path. That is the very first thing that I would look for. It could also be that the motor is turning but the blower cage has come loose. With it running, check to see if there is air moving through the combustion path. If there is, then look for the loose blower reel.

One nice thing about owning a furnace from Atwood is that you can check the motor operation without removing the furnace from the RV. Access is tight, but you can do most things through the outside access panel.


----------

